# Wonder Woman



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Jun 6, 2017)

Gal Godot's acting ranges from good to downright atrocious at times, but, luckily, the cringy, atrocious moments are very few. Most of the time, she's just ok. I thought the little girl who played super young Diana was a better actress than Gal Godot on average, but Gal Godot got a lot better in the last 20 minutes or so.

She does do a pretty good job in the funny scenes, but the problem is they showed us a lot of the funny scenes in the trailers.

What Gal Godot is great at is the action scenes. The best parts of this movie, IMO, are the beginning when they're on the island and the last 20 minutes of the movie. That fight on the beach that you see in the trailers is bad ass.

But as soon as they leave for Europe, the entire movie looks drab and gray most of the time with some exceptions. The part where Wonder Woman climbs out of the trench (also in the trailers) was good, but it was the last 20 minutes of this movie that ultimately made me like it.

The director said she was heavily influenced by the Christopher Reeve Superman films, which is obvious. I think the Reeve films were better, but Wonder Woman was pretty damn good compared to all the female super heroine movies that came before like Super Girl, Catwoman, and Elektra. Wonder Woman is far better than those movies, but, IMO, not as good as Man of Steel, which is up there as one of my all time favorite comic book movies.

I do still think the Christopher Nolan Batman films are the best comic book movies to date.

However, I will give Wonder Woman a full extra point for not doing the typical, liberal, Hollywood crap where they cast White actors to play minority characters or turn minority characters into White characters. I won't say who these characters are, but I appreciated having them in the film since they're not the typical minorities you see in blockbuster, Hollywood movies.

I'd give the film a 9/10 as a result.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 6, 2017)

Saw it earlier tonight.

Great action, outstanding effects.

Lynda turned her tiara over to a fine replacement


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Jun 6, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Saw it earlier tonight.
> 
> Great action, outstanding effects.
> 
> Lynda turned her tiara over to a fine replacement



Lynda Carter will always be Wonder Woman for me.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 6, 2017)

Sounds ghey, or a woman thang..


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 12, 2017)

I liked it but it was not as good as advertised! The training on the island was cool and the fight scene where she goes into no man's land was cool. However it made no scenes that WW could jump into and destroy building but  bullet could hurt her. Same with the Amazonians. The god of war being behind WWI wasn't he premise, but why about WWII and the countless wars after WWI? I also thought the climax was weak and cliche. The man sacrifices himself to save everyone - cliche. The fight scene was weak and all of sudden she get powers to shoot electricity to kill Ares. I don't like that she flies. We have that with superman.

Also I think Man of Steel was better. But Galot look super sexy as WW.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 12, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> I liked it but it was not as good as advertised! The training on the island was cool and the fight scene where she goes into no man's land was cool. However it made no scenes that WW could jump into and destroy building but  bullet could hurt her. Same with the Amazonians. The god of war being behind WWI wasn't he premise, but why about WWII and the countless wars after WWI? I also thought the climax was weak and cliche. The man sacrifices himself to save everyone - cliche. The fight scene was weak and all of sudden she get powers to shoot electricity to kill Ares. I don't like that she flies. We have that with superman.
> 
> Also I think Man of Steel was better. But Galot look super sexy as WW.
> 
> ...


she wasnt able to fly on her own until they did a reboot in 1985 in "Post-Crisis on Infinite Earths"....otherwise she always had her invisible airplane....


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 12, 2017)

I miss about 9 out of 10 'superhero' movies but this one, judging just from the trailer, looks good.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 12, 2017)

I had no fault with the movie itself..

but the plot was not based on what I remembered from the comic books


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 12, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> I liked it but it was not as good as advertised! The training on the island was cool and the fight scene where she goes into no man's land was cool. However it made no scenes that WW could jump into and destroy building but  bullet could hurt her. Same with the Amazonians. The god of war being behind WWI wasn't he premise, but why about WWII and the countless wars after WWI? I also thought the climax was weak and cliche. The man sacrifices himself to save everyone - cliche. The fight scene was weak and all of sudden she get powers to shoot electricity to kill Ares. I don't like that she flies. We have that with superman.
> 
> Also I think Man of Steel was better. But Galot look super sexy as WW.
> 
> ...


Gal Gadot is the most beautiful actress in Hollywood to the moment IMO.

She was a good choice.


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 15, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > I liked it but it was not as good as advertised! The training on the island was cool and the fight scene where she goes into no man's land was cool. However it made no scenes that WW could jump into and destroy building but  bullet could hurt her. Same with the Amazonians. The god of war being behind WWI wasn't he premise, but why about WWII and the countless wars after WWI? I also thought the climax was weak and cliche. The man sacrifices himself to save everyone - cliche. The fight scene was weak and all of sudden she get powers to shoot electricity to kill Ares. I don't like that she flies. We have that with superman.
> ...



The invisible airplane it GAY! Lol, but D.C. has way too many super strong, invulnerable characters that can fly.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Jun 16, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> I had no fault with the movie itself..
> 
> but the plot was not based on what I remembered from the comic books



I haven't even read close to all of the WW comics, but DC is known for rebooting their characters after they kill them off. Marvel does it too.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 16, 2017)

Best DC movie since 'Dark Knight'. Wonder Woman is my favourite of all the latest crop of DC Superheroes.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 16, 2017)

read them back in the 60s-70s.

she did not meet Steve Trevor in WWI, she met him in WWII, and he survived the war


----------



## fncceo (Jun 16, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> read them back in the 60s-70s.
> 
> she did not meet Steve Trevor in WWI, she met him in WWII, and he survived the war



Golden Age had a particular weakness that turned many of the old strips into bondage porn.  If WW was tied up, she lost all her powers. 






Comic artists were pretty perverse back in the day. 

A better female superhero that pre-dates WW by over a year is Miss Victory


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 16, 2017)

fncceo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > read them back in the 60s-70s.
> ...



Reason for that...

"*Wonder Woman’s creator didn’t want men to be part of Diana’s origin story*
The original creator of Wonder Woman is a man named William Moulton Marston, who was, among other things, credited with inventing the lie-detector machine (which brings to light why Diana uses a lasso that compels people to tell the truth). He also had progressive, complex, and intertwining views about gender, relationships, and sex. Marston wrote about women being to be superior to men in some aspects, but was also intrigued by the dynamic between the dominant and submissive — hence why so many Wonder Woman comics portrayed the heroine bound and blindfolded. "

Wonder Woman’s dueling origin stories, and their effect on the hero’s feminism, explained


----------



## fncceo (Jun 16, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> was also intrigued by the dynamic between the dominant and submissive



Gee, ya think?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 26, 2017)

I thought the movie was spectacular and I normally hate superhero movies.


----------

